# Derelict cottage/Dorset



## jammy (Jan 12, 2013)

Had my eye on this one for a little while.Looks like 2 semi detached cottages 1 of which was definitely empty,next door though was slightly less obvious. A quick internet search showed planning permission granted for both to be demolished and a pair of new houses built. Well went for a poke about,approached from the rear over fields (first injury stabbed my thumb on barbed wire fence!) Cottages in state of disrepair inside,and has been turned into 1 house,though there are 2 staircases. My batteries died would like some more/better shots/still using an old point and shoot.
The only history I've found (been searching for the last couple of days!) is that the property is shown on a map of the area from 1888. There's a very old barn there that looks even older.
Some pics...


----------



## jammy (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re-visit (with fresh batteries!) Jan 2013*

Popped back to this one as ran out of battery power on my last visit, probably my fav bit was just a couple of the out buildings,anyway on with the pics,I've tried to leave out any realy poor ones!


----------

